# Bed support rail



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys and gals
I'm trying to source a bed support rail (what the bed slats slide on) for the rear lounge of my '95 Kon Tiki. 
Have had a good search about, but without success

It is similar to http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/LargeImagePageNoSpecs.aspx?image_id=33093&shop=caravan

Have been tearing my hair out looking and am getting to the point of having to go and find another Kon Tiki and borrowing some :twisted: :lol:


----------

